# 7 OTC Human Medications Safe and Effective for Dogs



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Very useful


----------



## Blessed (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks, I did know about the benadryl but not the others. I will also to reference how to "puke " a dog.  I dropped a pill one day, the dog sucked it right up.  I called my vet and he said to pour about a 1/4 a cup hydrogen peroxcide down his throat.  He will throw everthing up in a minute or so. It worked just like he said.  I would still say, call the vet first, to make sure it is okay before you do this.  I knew when and what the dog swallowed, that is important.  AGAIN, CALL THE VET FIRST


----------

